# 2003 Chevy Silverado 4x4 Crew Cab Lt H/d



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm all over the map on possibly replacing my Suburban with a truck. We bought some motorcycles and getting them to/from camping would be a lot easier with a truck.

Looked at the new Ford F250-350's....but I'm SOOOOO happy with the Quadrasteer in my Suburban, that I'm looking to find a used truck with Quadrasteer.

I found a few on Craigslist (check all of US) and one popped up in Bakersfield, California.

The guy is telling me it is branded a "1500 HD"....which he says (his quote here)

"It is classified as a 3 quarter ton truck even though the badge shows '1500'. It has the same suspension, frame, and engine as the 2500 series. The gross vehicle wieght rating is 8600 lbs which puts into 3 quarter ton classification. In 2003 chevy did not offer/sell a half ton crew cab truck thus the 1500 HD badging."

Anyone out there know more about this? I found the tow limits for the 2003 Silverado "HD" truck (Crew Cab) at 9,900lbs. Again, this page lists the trucks as 2500 or 1500. 
http://trailmanor.com/WebDocs/Camping-Towi...ingPDF/2003.pdf


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah, I have never really figured out the point of this one, unless maybe it had something to do with CAFE standards or something.








GM came out with the 'HD' version of the 1500, and it is indeed a 3/4 ton. What the differences between it and the 2500 are, I can't say.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Yeah, I have never really figured out the point of this one, unless maybe it had something to do with CAFE standards or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok...then which truck do I look up on the chart?
http://trailmanor.com/WebDocs/Camping-Towi...ingPDF/2003.pdf


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Yeah, I have never really figured out the point of this one, unless maybe it had something to do with CAFE standards or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok...then which truck do I look up on the chart?
http://trailmanor.com/WebDocs/Camping-Towi...ingPDF/2003.pdf
[/quote]

For that model year on that particular chart, you would be looking at the 1500CC or 1500 CrewCab.
If it's got Quadra steer, you would be looking at the 1500 CC AWS.
The tow ratings on the 1500HD are almost the same as the 2500 in that model year.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Katrina said:


> Yeah, I have never really figured out the point of this one, unless maybe it had something to do with CAFE standards or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok...then which truck do I look up on the chart?
http://trailmanor.com/WebDocs/Camping-Towi...ingPDF/2003.pdf
[/quote]

For that model year on that particular chart, you would be looking at the 1500CC or 1500 CrewCab.
If it's got Quadra steer, you would be looking at the 1500 CC AWS.
The tow ratings on the 1500HD are almost the same as the 2500 in that model year.
[/quote]

Now that you said that, it's seem so clear. The "2500" list doesn't even have the AWS listed. 
Thanks!

Now...who has a truck like this and how do you like it?


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

We used to own a 2003 1500HD but it didn't have quadrasteer. The downfall of the 1500HD's is the GCVWR. We used to tow our Cougar 5er and boat with it. We were within the GVWR but were over the GCVWR. Sorry, I can't remember exactly what the GCVWR was though but the quadasteer model did have a higher rating. You could always try phoning GM and asking them the specs.


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

I think wingnut has one, u might pm him for details.

Will


----------



## rnasah (Apr 29, 2007)

The 1500 HD has a c-frame instead of a boxed frame if I remember right. Everything else is exactly the same as a 2500 othe3r than that.


----------



## rnasah (Apr 29, 2007)

I may have been wrong about the frame read this link.

http://www.rvlifemag.com/file324/hitchhints324.html


----------



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

Just another thing to think about







.... The 1500HD is the same spec. as a 2500 series, although it came with a Class 3 Hitch, NOT a Class 4 hitch. Also they had a diffrent rear end. Just remember that a 2500 series is equal to a 2500HD. 2500HD has a higher GVWR. Stronger Rear end etc.


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey all

We have the GMC 1500HD 4X4X4. I have a good friend who works at the local GMC dealer and he found it for me used. The frame, axles, transmission, and engine are the same as the 2500. He said one reason they badged it this way is so that taxes would be less. In Va that makes adifference on the personal property tax. I also found out that Insurance is less on it than a 3/4 ton. The hitch has to play along with the Half ton badge. We have had the truck now for three years and love it. It can turn like a sports car and handle the mountain roads like one too. Around here thier arn't many of them so we still get a lot of questions about it. As far as the axles and steering mechanism, the axles are dana 60's. Ours has a 4.10 gear set. I know from being in the trucking industry for 11 years this is as bullit proof as it gets without spending a lot of money. The steering was designed and built by Delphi. We have 71,000 miles and have towed most of them. If when we decide to get another truck the AWS is not available, I will buy a crate motor and keep what I have. YES it makes that much difference.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

At one time GM sold a 2500 and a 2500HD. The 2500 was a 8,600 GVWR truck and the 2500HD was (and is) a 9,200 GVWR truck. The 1500HD came out of the marketing department. Ford was advertising the highest towing capacity in the 1/2 ton market, so GM rebadged teh 2500 as a 1500HD and they had the highest towing capacity!!!

The only difference between the two trucks was the rear axle. The 1500HD was available in 3.73 or 4.10 ratios and the 2500HD was only available in 4.10 (with the gas engine). If you have the VIN on the truck, PM it to me and I will be happy to pull it up on the GM site and get you a complete set of spec's on the truck.

Gary


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey all

GMAN, got a question. Why didn't GM make the quadsteer available with the diesel engine? Were they afraid of the torque?


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

I have a 2003 1500hd 2wd no quadrasteer. I've had it for a couple of years and love it. The explanation that I have always found from highly reputable sources is exactly what Fire44 stated.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks everyone....this is great information that is very hard to try to Google around for.

So nice being able to just ask you guys this type of question and knowing I'll get a great answer.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'll never understand why the quadrasteer never took off. I mean it seemed so great, but even GM backed out of it pretty quickly. GVWR of 8600? So what does it weigh empty?








I'm just asking since the F350's weigh around 8000 empty...


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Well, are you going to get the truck?!? It sounds pretty awesome to me.

Now, I wonder if you could drop in a diesel...

A 6.7L diesel!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Airboss said:


> Well, are you going to get the truck?!? It sounds pretty awesome to me.
> 
> Now, I wonder if you could drop in a diesel...
> 
> A 6.7L diesel!


This one isn't going to work (still looking) as he only had the 3.73 axle....and had 123k miles on it. His email said they are mostly highway. Still....123k miles! My 2004 only has 23k.

I'm still amazed no other truck company comes out with Quadrasteer (I know Delphi is out of the market) but it is simply amazing. I was looking at a new F250/350 (still thinking about it) but the Quadrasteer is SOOO impressive I can't see not having it. As an example, I was following PDX_Doug to the PNW Rally the other weekend, and when we had to turn around he swung out from the turn lane and was still using the intersection (and some shoulder area) to make the turn. I simply turned...and was going in the opposite direction about 2/3's of the way into the second lane. Knowing I was looking at a Ford and knowing Doug had the Ford I was looking at....my DW said "NO WAY...we are keeping this Suburban." Quadrasteer is that impressive folks.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> At one time GM sold a 2500 and a 2500HD. The 2500 was a 8,600 GVWR truck and the 2500HD was (and is) a 9,200 GVWR truck. The 1500HD came out of the marketing department. Ford was advertising the highest towing capacity in the 1/2 ton market, so GM rebadged teh 2500 as a 1500HD and they had the highest towing capacity!!!
> 
> The only difference between the two trucks was the rear axle. The 1500HD was available in 3.73 or 4.10 ratios and the 2500HD was only available in 4.10 (with the gas engine). If you have the VIN on the truck, PM it to me and I will be happy to pull it up on the GM site and get you a complete set of spec's on the truck.
> 
> Gary


X2

-CC


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Well, are you going to get the truck?!? It sounds pretty awesome to me.
> 
> Now, I wonder if you could drop in a diesel...
> 
> A 6.7L diesel!


This one isn't going to work (still looking) as he only had the 3.73 axle....and had 123k miles on it. His email said they are mostly highway. Still....123k miles! My 2004 only has 23k.

I'm still amazed no other truck company comes out with Quadrasteer (I know Delphi is out of the market) but it is simply amazing. I was looking at a new F250/350 (still thinking about it) but the Quadrasteer is SOOO impressive I can't see not having it. As an example, I was following PDX_Doug to the PNW Rally the other weekend, and when we had to turn around he swung out from the turn lane and was still using the intersection (and some shoulder area) to make the turn. I simply turned...and was going in the opposite direction about 2/3's of the way into the second lane. Knowing I was looking at a Ford and knowing Doug had the Ford I was looking at....my DW said "NO WAY...we are keeping this Suburban." Quadrasteer is that impressive folks.








[/quote]

Hey Jim - I just recalled something that may be the answer to what you are looking for. The new F450's have some sort of beam suspension up front that makes them turn much tighter than any other model in their range. I had heard that Ford was going to move that design down to the F350's as well and after a bit of poking around - it turns out that they have. The only catch is that for the F350's, you have to be willing to get the DRW option. Check out this link:

Superduty Turning Radius

Select "Capability" then go to "Best in Class Turning Radius"

_The Super Duty® F-450 Crew Cab long-box 4x4 pickup features a standard wide-track monobeam front suspension design and more wheel well space (also available on F-350 DRW Crew cab long-box 4x4). That translates into best-in-class turning radius to help give you impressive maneuverability._

Ford used to have a video of the turning radius up on their site that was impressive but I can't seem to find it now.

-CC


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

While cruising Craigslist (bad habit!) I ran across this:

2003 Chevrolet Silverado LT Quadrasteer - $14900 (Oro Valley, AZ)
Link: http://tucson.craigslist.org/car/692174858.html


----------

